# Review Bulls E-stream EVO FS 3 27.5 (By Owner)



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here she is








So having "jumped" on the ebike parade. I picked up my brand spanking new Bulls ebike. Initial observations
- Brose Motor is super quiet and it has loads of torque (90nm per company specs)
- Stealthy. Battery placement is designed right on the downtube. Doesnt attract unwanted attention. And no rattle. Heavy battery is snugged tight in the cavity despite all my attempts to shake it free.
- Battery life is phenomenal. Whopping 650/wh capacity. To me, it means a hecka big gas tank to take me further without having battery anxieties
- Just 3 levels of assist
- Would you believe, a bottle cage? Its like having a cupholder in your car. Now I can have my favorite sports drink and keep my camelbak with just pure clear agua.

First ride, it was a shortish 14 miler with 3,340 elevation 








Ive been lurking and reading the various posts here and the passionate stands on by both camps (for and against eBikes). So a little about me...

Been riding mountain bikes since 1995. Grew up on John Tomac and Tinker Juarez. Raced a little bit over the years. About 10 yrs ago, I suffered a serious bike crash that derailed me. Fractured a rib. Kinda fell out of the scene entirely. Pursued my other passion - golf and got my handicap to about 9.5. My Intense 5.5 EVP was just hanging on the wall all these years.

About 4 weeks ago, an interesting article from MTBR and the Angry Singlespeed reader got my attention. What was an eMTB? Could someone like me pushing 50 recapture all the fun that was MTB? The serenity, camaraderie with biking buddies, after ride beer?

I signed up for a local meetup group specifically for e-bikers. The store rented me a KTM Lycan Macina and I immediately saw the benefits. Yes it was fun. Im riding again. Getting a workout. Keeping my heart rate to a certain zone and not go anaerobic or that awful lactic acid burn. No hurling at the top of a climb. Feeling the fresh air surrounded by tall redwoods.

I highly doubt that a newbie would walk into Wallyworld, buy an off the rack cheapo ebike thats purported to be a mountain bike and actually wade in true mountain bike country. Typical buyers would most likely be middle aged, have some disposable income AND previously enjoyed this sport.

My inaugural ride did not include insane 20 mph uphill climbs. You'd die doing that (or be seriously injured at the least). Speed was a modest 4-6mph uphill.

Back to the bike...
After test riding a Haibike with a Bosch and a Yamaha engine, I chose the Bulls Bike with the Brose motor for the reasons above. I liked the spartan handlebar with just the controller that doubled as the speedometer housed in a tiny footprint on the left handlebar. My left thumb can easily actuate the level of assist needed.

Today's ride (note the 37 deg incline)








More to come...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Is there a particular reason you didn't try dusting off your Intense first? I'm honestly curious. 

-Walt


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Walt,
I actually did dust off my intense bike. Its like your first love. At the time I bought her, she was top of the line in technology and all the cool gear I slapped on her bought me many happy trails. But that was another time and about 15 lbs skinnier ago and a whole lot more fit. 

To answer your question directly, I did ride her and put on some recent miles (while seriously contemplating whether or not to get an ebike). I asked myself, how long of a conditioning would I have to work at to get to the level of fitness when I left biking years ago. The skills are still there to navigate fast twisty single tracks (just not as nimble) but alas, the lungs and legs just arent there. 

With this bike, Im able to go 2x the distance with the same effort I would put in my Intense Bike. 

I have a teenager who's quite athletic and he's now the proud recipient of my bike. I can keep up with him on the long uphill climbs but he'll probably leave me in the dust on the descents. 

Finally, using golf as an analogy, why would I use old persimmon woods and tiny unforgiving blades when I now have access to titanium drivers and new breakthroughs in irons that help me enjoy the game more.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I was just curious because you mentioned the cracked rib. Seemed like a weird injury to cause problems 10 years later. We all get old!

-Walt


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

I should have elaborated. After the cracked rib, I shyed away from riding altogether. There was that nagging fear that shook my confidence. I still have the cracked helmet that saved my noggin. Also, I was a new dad and figured I better have another past time that wont hurt me. To the dismay of my mountain biking buddies who kept on inviting me back, I just said no. Bye Bye to Downieville, Flume Trail, Soquel Demo, Skeggs, and all the cool places I'd bike. The injury has since healed. As well as any fears of the accident. I just take it a little bit easy now.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I rode a 5.5 for almost ten years with changes in kit as it evolved, they're nice bikes. I've broken a number of ribs as well, no fun at all.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Congrats!!

I am extremely jealous of that battery 

Price looks very competitive on the bike also, can I ask where you bought it?

I was not familiar with the Bulls, but it looks very sweet and as stealthy as the levo 

How much did you have left after your first ride?

Yesterday I climbed 3600 vertical and had about 12% left at the top. Went to zero about 50 yards from the truck LOL. I now have at least 25 miles on no power.

What I and my friend find, is by the time we are getting low with our 400wh, we are about ready to get off the bike for the day. Though in this case I recharged and was on the bike path for errands within a few hours.

My bike is really pulling double duty now, using it for all sorts of trips to clients and the store, and of course on the trail. For cargo I can add my rack and bag in 3 minutes:

Loaded by unoh7, on Flickr

Sometimes I take my Leica and 4 lenses with the bag on the trail also, but usually I pull that and the rack off for ST. Water I carry in a sippy bag in the front to keep my pack weight low.

Please keep us posted 

PS I see there is a 27+ version coming soon. Jeez I might need to do a trade in for next season


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Bike weight?


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey Uhoh7,

WASUP!

I purchased the bike from Motostrano. The store mainly carried Haibike and Cube. He just started carrying the Bulls brand.

After first ride of 14 miles HARD max output (mostly Level 3), I still had 3 out of 5 bars left.

Today, there was a meetup group of e-bikers riding through lush redwood canopy (all road). 5 were Haibikes, 1 Izip and my Bulls Bike. The Izip ran out of battery at the top of the last climb. Fortunately, the remaining 6 miles were all downhill road. Total ridden 31 miles with 3589 ascent and 3565 descent. The route back was 9 miles up from 63ft level to 2,073. Had it on max assist (level 3) and I still finished with 2 bars left. It gave me a realistic estimate of range moving forward if I chose to conserve battery.

I hear you on the 400wh battery. The 650wh with the Bulls Bike just gives that nice feeling of not running out of gas far from home as long as you parse out your route distance. No need (nor do I want) to carry a spare battery.

Loving your photos btw. That Leica is a nice piece of glass. I think the Bulls Bike is a sleeper brand thats flying below the radar. Haibike looks like its got the lions share of the market.

Phil 4:13


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here's the video of me really putting the strain on the motor and battery


----------



## Bikedriver (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice. Looks a lot like the rotwild but that's only got 500 wH. Wow, the battery range is sweet at 650. Wonder how much that bike weighs with 650 wH? Can you get it on a scale?


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bikedriver said:


> Nice. Looks a lot like the rotwild but that's only got 500 wH. Wow, the battery range is sweet at 650. Wonder how much that bike weighs with 650 wH? Can you get it on a scale?


Per the website, it says the weight is 50.5 lbs. Which is on par with the current crop of ebikes. On the battery, I did a double take on that 650wh and thought it may have been a typo but yep, she's got a bigger gas tank.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Phil413 said:


> Here's the video of me really putting the strain on the motor and battery


" I rode up a 37% grade today"

Seriously? How did you measure that? As a trail designer, I'm curious if you actually have a section of trail that steep.


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Harryman said:


> " I rode up a 37% grade today"
> 
> Seriously? How did you measure that? As a trail designer, I'm curious if you actually have a section of trail that steep.


Its a ridge trail located in San Bruno Mtn. (California). I use Cyclemeter and on post #1, I shared a screenshot of the grade.

I'll update this thread with a photo of the sheer steepness when I ride it again.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'd like to see it. That's @ what a flight of stairs is and in most places, it would never hold up. Around here, we normally build 8-12. Excluding short sections of drops and stuff like that.

I'm always suspect of software, it's not usually super accurate.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

There's another ascent near where I live that is 35% grade. The first time I went there it looked too steep even for my ebike. But threw it in my lowest gear and just pedaled it up no problem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Phil, Welcome back to riding! Glad to have you back...now lets hit some rough trails, lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Harry, we have a trail that was mapped by a surveyor and has ascents with a part that is 38%.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting. Does it never rain? Unless it was on slick rock, anything that steep in Colorado would be trashed in a season.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Harryman said:


> Interesting. Does it never rain? Unless it was on slick rock, anything that steep in Colorado would be trashed in a season.


Rain? We haven't seen so much of that in Cali since 2011. All of our trails are now dusty and loose over hardpack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Phil413 said:


> Here's the video of me really putting the strain on the motor and battery


Haha, love that 

Water Bottle too on the frame. Now I'm even MORE jealous.

But I think what is nice about your video is it gives an idea of what the e-mtb is actually like on the trail with others around.

i.e harmless 

And of course it also shows you have to work SOME 

Good job, and great info, sir


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Harryman said:


> Interesting. Does it never rain? Unless it was on slick rock, anything that steep in Colorado would be trashed in a season.


Harry, think that I saw rain about a year ago, but can't remember which movie it was in.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, right. Nvmd....


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Harryman said:


> Interesting. Does it never rain? Unless it was on slick rock, anything that steep in Colorado would be trashed in a season.


We have a couple fall-line social trails that top that. And I rode at Big Sky last weekend, and more than half of their old-school trails are steeper, at least for sections. Nobody would argue they're sustainable or a model for the future, though. And nobody is riding up them.


----------



## hikingdad (Aug 26, 2016)

I own one of these too. The Best out there!!! I've owned and/or built 7+ebikes over the last 10 years. As someone ( 60 yrs.) who gets serious knee and leg pain on moderate hills, this has been a great way to experience the serious trails in Ventura County. The pedal assist torque sensors are so smooth. Got my wife into it too with her folding NEO Volt ebike. Check Crazy Lenny's in Wisconsin for great deals on this and any ebike.


----------



## hummer boy (Aug 23, 2004)

Following


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Update - rode Soquel on this. First time on Flow Trail. Did all the major loops. (Sawpit, Flow, Braille). 10 yrs ago, I dreaded the final climb out. This time around, I just punched in level 3 assist and breezed the final 3 miles. Mostly rode level 2 except some steep areas where I happily clicked in lvl 3. At the end of the ride, still had a healthy 2 bars left. Nice to have a big gas tank. Felt bad for my 2 other ebike buddies - one ran out of battery a mile away from parking and the other had 1% left. Our 4th guy was on a Levo and the 5th on a Yeti. Super strong rider.

I added the Magura Vyron wireless seatpost dropper. Ordered from Merlin Cycles in UK. 10 days shipping for $318 and no stinkin tax.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hikingdad (Aug 26, 2016)

I go UP to places I couldn't dream of.....VIEWS! I recently spent time in Hollywood and explored all the Griffith Park and Los Feliz trails up and around the Observatory. Pretty urban, but still beautiful. 

No jerking with this motor. Some very technical uphill switchbacks here in Ventura County; and the climbs with this system are so smooth and natural as long as you keep a moderate cadence.

Before purchase, I tested all the top makes, and although the recent FLUX Trail is pretty well priced (didn't ride it, and it is an order and wait situation), this is the overall best, especially when you factor the long range. That is such an important trait. 

BTW, you YOUTUBE video sounds loud compared to mine. If anyone thinks it is a problem, I think the camera "auto-level" is compressing it up in volume. It is virtually silent, more than any other ebike. 

Crazy Lenny's is the place to get a quote.


----------

